# Does Facebook make anyone else feel depressed?



## Bobmooky (Nov 27, 2012)

Like, when you go on and everyone has a ton of friends and everyone is in a relationship, does it bring you down? It sure brings me down. You see, with social anxiety disorder, I don't have many friends. My only ones are in relationships and I'm not. It makes me wonder what I'm doing wrong. It makes me feel desperate.:sigh
And then I feel like my only friends are going to forget about me and I won't have a single friend. Is anyone else in a similar situation? Do social networking sites just make you feel like utter crap? :flush


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

yeah it does....


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

If it's that bad, then unfriend the ones you don't want to see anymore.


----------



## Seaweedface (Jul 6, 2012)

Facebook can be very toxic for individuals with poor self- esteem, depression, obsessive or narcissistic traits, I think. When people have the control to edit their lives- post flattering pictures of themselves, their friends, what they're doing, and publicizing their relationships- many take advantage of that ability to fullfill some kind of need of theirs- affirmation, validation, attention. I just don't find a whole lot of people use social media to make meaningful connections. Just remember that their lives aren't nearly as perfect as they make them out to be.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/yourcommunity/2012/01/do-you-suffer-from-facebook-depression.html

http://www.forbes.com/sites/alicegw...ddiction-low-self-esteem-and-poor-body-image/

On the flip side, I totally feel the same way too, and try to stay clear of facebook. You know what's weird though? Sometimes I like to go on there and make myself depressed with how well everyone else is doing. It's a bit masochistic... but does anyone else identify with this?


----------



## Jakers (Nov 29, 2012)

I just deleted mine until I recover from SA. It's annoying anyway people always trying to poke you n that crap, just delete it you'll feel a lot less stressed out. Just reactivate it when you're ready.


----------



## wirther (Nov 29, 2012)

I deleted mine mainly because I have no pictures of myself anywhere. It's happened twice too, where I've deleted Facebook for that reason. You can only have a picture of cabbage up as your profile pic for so long before people start getting suspicious.


----------



## lblakelhall (Nov 20, 2012)

Yes It depressing, And it is the reason why you shouldn't have a facebook. Because of cyberbulling and harrassment. And today I just got my heart broken because I saw my crush, with another dude on facebook.


----------



## dockst (Sep 15, 2012)

Delete your account.


----------



## xrosiex (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah /: I don't have an account anymore. I wish I did though. I'm scared to re-add people now /: I feel like I'd have better contact with people if I did ):
I know what you mean, I just felt left out so I deleted mine /: also people uploaded pictures of me that I didn't like and dfghj ):


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

I feel the same way Q^Q


----------



## gabby1032 (Jul 18, 2012)

not especially, no. sometimes it kinda pisses me off, but i don't get depressed from it. people just annoy me.. but i try not to allow people to bother me that much.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

All the time, thus why I never use it~


----------



## Alas Babylon (Aug 28, 2012)

Yeah, Facebook makes me feel like ****. So I just never use it.


----------



## wannabesomebody (Nov 30, 2011)

gabby1032 said:


> not especially, no. sometimes it kinda pisses me off, but i don't get depressed from it. people just annoy me.. but i try not to allow people to bother me that much.


Same here... it actually makes me feel good sometimes, because there is so much stupidity on there and I feel that I am better than those people, in a way.


----------



## ThatOneShyGirl (Nov 5, 2012)

I dont have a facebook 
cuz i have noone to add


----------



## XSamX (Aug 31, 2012)

*Yeahhhh *

Yes...and I'm addicted to it :x


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I only use it as a free messenger for my phone. Other than that, it's just people from my school going on about how great their lives are.


----------



## zant (Nov 25, 2012)

Yep, all the time. Makes me depressed and pissed off at the same time seeing everyone doing the aforementioned things. It also makes me pissed when they complain about the dumbest ****.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

My life sucks and having or not having Facebook isn't going to change it. I just keep one for the hell of it.


----------



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

Bobmooky said:


> Like, when you go on and everyone has a ton of friends and everyone is in a relationship, does it bring you down? It sure brings me down. You see, with social anxiety disorder, I don't have many friends. My only ones are in relationships and I'm not. It makes me wonder what I'm doing wrong. It makes me feel desperate.:sigh
> And then I feel like my only friends are going to forget about me and I won't have a single friend. Is anyone else in a similar situation? Do social networking sites just make you feel like utter crap? :flush


YES YES YES ALL OF THE ABOVE. You can just try not logging in on fb, deactivate it, or delete it.


----------



## sammyandlucy (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah everytime I see pictures of people in my grade at a party it makes me upset and almost everyone in my grade is in a relationship


----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

YES. I try to avoid going on it when I can but i always seem to end up there when i get really bored, and then it makes me depressed.


----------



## SnowSunRainClouds (Dec 3, 2012)

It does for me as well. 

A small number of friends, being single when most of my friends aren't (I'm still shocked that people haven't broken up since high school ended in June), and most of all: they have the lives I want (living away from home, partying a little, being organised in regards to studying, making tons of new friends, etc.). 

As much as I loath facebook, I also obsess about it. I may only have 65 friends, but I check my news feed 20 times a day.


----------



## SteveD210 (Aug 22, 2012)

People find ways to make themselves look and appear good, popular. They post pictures of themselves, where they go, what they do and to people like us, it can make us feel depressed and lonely but remember that they still have their own problems in life. They may be depressed, lonely, they may be suicidal...who knows?

Also there is an extremely high chance that many facebook friends are not friends at all. Just because a person has 1000 friends doesn't mean that the 1000 people are really true friends, true friends are those support you, accept you for who you are and share interests and a good relationship with you.

i guess people just have a need to be popular, they want to be known and accepted by others. 

For me facebook is about connecting myself with my cousins and extended family in Italy as well as my close friends.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Yup, I'm a rather jealous person so...


----------



## Ayvee (Jan 3, 2013)

I hate Facebook, I don't even know why I bother checking it. The only reason I haven't deleted my account is in case I get an important message from family and so I can get pictures off it that I want to print out or use on another site. Facebook is what caused this huge fight with my former best friend a year ago, and I always get insulting comments on anything I put up there....-___- And sometimes seeing people on there who have friends and go places just makes me depressed...


----------



## Capergirl (Apr 7, 2013)

Yep I feel the exact same. I'm constantly comparing my life to others and t makes me feel like crap. I guess the best thing to do is to try and stay off Facebook as much as possible.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm okay with mine. I tend to mostly add other introverts/SA sufferers from online. I don't get many posts about others "living it up".


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

I don't have a Facebook but from what I hear it's just a place to beg for attention, likes and similar stuff which I guess I would find depressing. There's no need to go there to see that my life sucks though, I notice that everyday when I come to school early and sit alone pretending to do stuff when I actually am dieing inside.


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

Facebook has done me more bad than good.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Only use it to help other people. I did so many dumbs bukll**** don't wanna think about it. Excuses to the whole Internet, and the help.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Sometimes I go through the pictures of my old friends who I've abandoned and feel crumby when I see the fun they're having and think to myself... ''I could have been on those pictures, I could have been there with them''

It used to make me pretty sad but lately I find it doesn't even bother me anymore.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

no... to each their own... i feel happy for others despite my misery


----------



## Tanairy (Jan 31, 2013)

yea thats why i deleted mine lol i get what your feeling, i deleted it because i dont want to see how everyone is happy with their life and friends and im home doing nothing with no friends


----------



## reddolls (Mar 31, 2013)

Yeah, thats why I deleted mine, also have to remember (most) people are presenting themselves in the best possible way on social media, check into places, posing for "natural" pictures, there was a study in the past week about the amount of people who photoshop pictures before uploading them, lots of studies about the link of anxiety and depression exacerbated by social media, it can be a great tool, but also can be misused, if it is causing you issues deactivate your account for a few days/weeks then see how you feel


----------



## ApolloRave420 (Mar 19, 2013)

sure w/e


----------



## ThatSociallyAwkwardGirl (Sep 20, 2012)

heck yes! It reminds me how much my life sucks...that's why now I just go on there to post pictures never look on the news feed


----------



## Bohuw (Feb 1, 2013)

YES
facebook is just a bragboard for the self absorbed.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Bohuw said:


> YES
> facebook is just a bragboard for the self absorbed.


that is very true in the beginning for me... but now i actually concentrate on others & giving them pats on the back


----------



## glossy95 (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes, the only reason why I don't delete mine is because I think if I delete it, I won't know what to do if miss all the people who ever/might actually be my friends.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

How are those people actually living if they're constantly updating their Facebook profiles? Last week a girl I know constantly updated while she was at a concert, it's like they want everyone to know what an awesome life they have. In reality though it just makes them look like narcissistic douche nozzles.


----------



## Safe (Apr 8, 2013)

Subconsciously does.


----------



## tinypineapple (Mar 21, 2013)

*no facebook = social pariah?*

I don't have a fb account. A lot of people I've known think it's weird and antisocial not to have one. Many of my friends and acquiescences are on it. Sometimes they pressure me to get one because they feel that I'd be in the loop more; I'd know what was going on and they could communicate and share things with me easily over long distances more frequently. I've thought about making an account. I think the reason I haven't is because I know that I won't have many friends, most of them will be girls, and most of them will be people I know from school. In my head my fear is that people will see me as an awkward girl (especially around guys) who doesn't get out much or have a life outside of school. A part of me wants to make an account because I'd "be in the loop." I always find out about things last minute if at all. It just seems that everyone is out having fun without me a lot of the time.


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

Honestly, I rarely go on it. I think it's kind of dumb,


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

I feel like facebook is just another place for idiots I go to school with to fight for popularity, where it can be measured in likes or comments or friends. I hate it.


----------



## realitysucks (Jan 18, 2013)

Whenever I see crap I immediately unfollow or even unfriend. I cringe whenever I see people liking Justin Bieber or making quasi-abstract letters to things/people that can't respond, among others.

I'm not jealous of others because I feel that my life, while in certain areas it fails, is better than pretty much all of my friends and other folk. I wouldn't trade it for anything, however I wish I could go back and maybe change a few little things around.


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

Yea that's why I deleted my facebook a while ago. I had a lot 'friends' on it, but they mostly just added me to raise there own friend count.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

I just deactivated mine!


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

I just don't like the fact that I'm required to send a picture of my penis to this guy named I. M. Rapist. I can't believe everyone agrees to send him a pic. It's the exact reason i left facebook.


----------



## feelsadsometimes (Jul 29, 2012)

Seaweedface said:


> Facebook can be very toxic for individuals with poor self- esteem, depression, obsessive or narcissistic traits, I think. When people have the control to edit their lives- post flattering pictures of themselves, their friends, what they're doing, and publicizing their relationships- many take advantage of that ability to fullfill some kind of need of theirs- affirmation, validation, attention. I just don't find a whole lot of people use social media to make meaningful connections. Just remember that their lives aren't nearly as perfect as they make them out to be.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/yourcommunity/2012/01/do-you-suffer-from-facebook-depression.html
> 
> ...


LOL i can totally relate with you with the last part. its hard to explain, but i think in my head, oh im such a loser and so on and so on while i look at other ppl's pics.


----------



## lucylocket118 (May 25, 2013)

yeah it does when i see pics of people having fun and stufff


----------



## fIashforward (May 18, 2013)

Yip.

Can be annoying seeing photos of people out enjoying themselves when I basically don't let myself do that


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah that's why I deleted it. I was just thinking about creating a new account but I dunno if I'll like it.


----------



## NeuronAssembly (May 24, 2013)

Haha, I experience this all the time. Makes me really sad sometimes.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Facebook really did cause me a lot of unnecessary mental stress. I'm done with it right now for who knows long. I just hate how social media changes relationships. It tends to make everyone more narcissistic, petty, and jealous. Why should people who aren't really my friends know everything about my personality?

SAS makes me feel better in ways that facebook never can.


----------



## Thatguy55 (May 23, 2013)

Yes, it causes a lot of depression for me... However, I actually hide all status updates from my friends, except for one or two people. I just went to their profiles and stopped their stuff from showing up in my timeline. I had friends liking things and it would show up and it would be them liking something from one of those SWAG TEENS pages, those things are absolutely pathetic...

The only reason I use facebook now, is to talk to one person occasionally and to follow my favourite bands and youtube channels to see what they're up to. I guess I could live without knowing this information, but I like to be informed of whether a band is in the studio working on a new album.


----------



## Tink76 (May 10, 2013)

The number of friends thing sometimes does. I've got a small number and most of them are family. Most people when I look at their profiles have tons.


----------



## Beingofglass (May 5, 2013)

Not really "depressed", more indiffrent. I see everyone having 150+ or even 500 friends, but I don't really give a fuk. I've got around 40 "friends", but could probably sort away atleast 10-15 more


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

not anymore, it used to


----------



## PaisleyChan (May 4, 2013)

I usually get annoyed when people brag about going out etc and then sad if I see "friends" doing things without me v_v so I delete anyone who makes me feel bad at all and now I only use facebook to keep in touch with close friends and family, my newsfeed mainly consists of content posted by pages I liked which is quite useful to catch up on news =)


----------



## jenniferchan (Jul 15, 2013)

I feel the same.


----------



## Generic user (Jul 3, 2013)

Not really, I'm pretty indifferent to it and only visit it a couple of times a month. To be honest the only reason I still have a profile is so I can keep in touch with distant relatives and to be able to ask my classmates about school related things when I'm unable to ask them in person.


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

I imagine they would to some extent, I'd probably be hoping to get invited to certain group events and parties this summer and probably get let down, I don't really know. I'm glad I'm not putting myself under all of that pressure though, cause I can't face much more disappointment... I'm free!


----------



## Ilikeunicorns (Sep 29, 2013)

YES. Finally someone who understands... I feel like everyone is prettier than me and they have way more friends. No one ever talks to me on there or comments on my statuses. I haven't been online in 2 years and I don't ever want to get back online.


----------



## indigojes (Jul 29, 2013)

I have Facebook but I never really go on it. I have SA so I don't really like to post pictures or post a status out of fear of negative judgement. I find Facebook really boring and I don't have a lot of interest in it. And the things people post don't make me feel depressed- instead they make me feel annoyed.


----------



## hughjames95 (Sep 21, 2013)

I feel the same..


----------



## Ivy60 (Aug 16, 2013)

99% of the members on Facebook are friends with people they hardly/don't even know. My sister has a couple hundred and only knows less than a quarter of those people. What's the point of feeling depressed if those people's "friends" aren't really even friends at all?


----------



## Miko12345 (Oct 5, 2013)

Yes! Agree 100%
I used to take pride in that I knew what everyone was doing all the time and with whom, but it's recently gotten really depressing. I took Facebook off of my devices but I still find my way back (for school reasons) and I get depressed again. By now ive self-diagnosed myself with FOMO (fear of missing out.) do you think you may suffer from this? I always worry that I'm gonna be at home doing homework while everyone else is out partying or something... It's tough. I'm not shy and I have friends, but I always worry that I'll be left out. It sucks.


----------



## TSpes (Jan 20, 2013)

it makes me rant. it doesn't make me feel left out - i have other things for that.

most people on facebook don't even know half of their friend list. sure it's a genius thing for keeping in contact, making family ties etc. but mostly it's just petty gossip i have 0 tolerance for.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Not reallY i mind my own


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

yeah that's why i deactivated mine.


----------



## Redfan45x (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh yes. Most definitely. 
There are times where Ill manage several days of not going on, then ill decide to check quick. Only to see pictures of my far away "friends" and their girlfriends and achievements in life, etc. and here I am, still in high school and still a, whatever. 
It's a toxic site. Not good for the depressed.


----------



## shatteredself (Jun 4, 2013)

Sometimes when my closest friend had social interaction outside than I do.


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes, looking at others profiles make mine profile look like I have no life at all  And I'm scared to post on my wall, even though I'm not supposed to be scared to post anything... it's after all my wall, no? Anyways, yes. It does make me a little depressed.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Redfan45x said:


> Oh yes. Most definitely.
> There are times where Ill manage several days of not going on, then ill decide to check quick. Only to see pictures of my far away "friends" and their girlfriends and achievements in life, etc. and here I am, still in high school and still a, whatever.
> It's a toxic site. Not good for the depressed.


I use to feel that way, until i recently wrote a detailed note about my "panic disorder/agoraphobia/PTSD/depression"... letting all know that's why i have not reached out to them to catch up on life. I log in daily to keep up on important life events & boost morale if needed. Before, friends had thought i was snubbing them. Now they know. I am free


----------



## SeraphSoul (Aug 4, 2013)

That's why I don't go on FB anymore. =(


----------

